# Mamiya C330 + HP5 Film



## MrMatthieu

Shot taken in Shanghai




​


----------



## MrMatthieu

I am really sorry for disturbing the forum with this picture tight sleep everyone .... :flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## cigrainger

I don't know why no one has commented -- this is a spectacular picture. The C330 is an awesome camera, and you are really a great travel/street photographer. Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## alexblackwelder

I love this shot. It's great. I definently love the depth of field and how his body kinda moves to the street behind him. Great!


----------



## MrMatthieu

Thank you guys for comments  

I first thought it was because it doesn't look like digital B&W that nobody pays attention to this shot, but I am please to see that you appreciate.

I have some more I will post today 

Cigrainger I love C330, everything is beautifull through this magic box


----------



## Alpha

That's funny. I normally don't pay attention to black and white photos that look digital. Usually means they've done a poor job post-processing.

Nice shot.


----------



## Fate

awesome shot!

i just picked up a Mayima 330 myself


----------

